# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Περιστέρια

## cypand

είναι άρρωστα αυτά ή είναι η ράτσα τους..

----------


## cypand

και αν είναι η ράστα έτσι, πετάνε με το κεφάλη κάτω και τον κ. πάνω?  ::

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι ράτσα αυτη Ανδρεα!!!

----------


## cypand

μόλις την βρήκα..  buchon gaditano, ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη..

----------


## mitsman

για βρες μας πληροφοριες.... χα χα χ αα

----------


## cypand

δεν βρήκα κάτι αλλά θα το ψάξω καλύτερα απόψε..

----------


## cypand

νομίζω και αυτά αμερικανάκια είναι..

----------


## cypand

Origin :  This kind of breed is also known by the name of Islenio and widely known also by the name Jerezano.

               Originated at what it seams from the city of Cadiz, Andaluzia, Spain. And it genetic origin is due to a variety of interbreeding between the Gorguero, the Cotilego and the Rafinio. Quotating some very old breeders ,this breed has also a slit influence of the Buchona Francesa .


Original Location : Cadiz and it surrounding County . 


Geographic Extension : The remaining provinces of Andaluzia, Extremadura, Canarias, Valencia, Galicia, Catalunia and all the rest of Spain. t's largely found in France, Morocco, Holland, United States, Cuba and Mexico.

Future Perspective : Buchon Gaditano is rapidly spreading all over the globe ,in Spain he is the second most popular pigeon after the Jinnense. In the United States he has a long way to go, he is found largely in Florida but that mostly it. This Buchon does have a great potential , he just need more exposure and publicity, he's an elegant and beautiful pigeon ,little hard to take care of but so easy to fall in love with.

----------


## Bill

χα χα χα!! σαν μην χειροτερα φαινονται!! ....με μια πρωτη ματια! υπαρχουν σε διαφορα μεγεθη κ με φτερα στα ποδια,γλομπους τα λενε εδω, πατηστε στο google  *Cropper pigeons

*

----------


## cypand

βασίλη νομίζω είναι διάφορες ράτσες.. η ράτσα στο θέμα είναι η buchon gaditano και η cropper pigeons πρέπει να είναι κατηγορία, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος..!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πω πω απαισια ειναι! Απορω πως πετανε...δε μ αρεσουν καθολου παντως!!

----------


## Bill

ναι,το εγραψα για να τα δειτε ολα αυτης της κατηγοριας! 
 :Happy0062:

----------


## Bill

ειχα τους πομερανους,οταν πετανε ξεφουσκωνουν αρκετα! χα χα χα!!

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη είδες?? κατευθειαν σου βρηκα θέμα!!! χα χα χα

----------


## cypand



----------


## vag21

προσεξτε τα τελευταια.

----------


## cypand

τα πρόσεξα και εγώ αυτά βαγγέλη.. έχουν παράξενο ράμφος και ματι

----------


## Bill

ναι δημητρη! ανεξαντλητο!!

----------


## Bill



----------


## cypand

Βασίλη αυτό φαντάζομαι δεν γεννήθηκε έτσι, ε?

η μετάφραση του βίντεο: Θαυμάσια και παράξενο πουλί περιστέρι για το χρώμα κίτρινο και πράσινο λαιμό ειρήνη σε σας. Για να διευκρινίσει Δεν είδα το περιστέρι στην πραγματικότητα δεν ξέρω τον ιδιοκτήτη, αλλά πήρε ένα τμήμα από ένα φίλο να μου ως αληθώς στο YouTube

----------


## tarirs

τα πρωτα στην αρχη του ποστ,μου θυμισε με το που τα ειδα την διαφημηση στην τv που λεει : ''εχω σκασει...εχω σκασει !!!!!!! ''

----------


## Bill

χα χα χα! οχι βεβαια! δεν γεννηθηκε ετσι! κ γω οταν τα ειδα πρωτη φορα τρελαθηκα! αλλα στη συνεχεια ειδα κατι συνδυασμους χρωματων που ηταν εκτος πραγματικοτητας! εγω προσωπικα το θεωρω εντελως ανωφελο και τραγικο να βαφουν τα περιστερια! το κανουν συνηθως στις χωρες της λατινικης αμερικης αι να σου πω την αληθεια δεν ξερω καν το λογο που το κανουν! ισως επηρεαζονται απο τα υπολοιπα πουλια της ζουγκλας! πχ παπαγαλους μακαο κλπ. τι να πω!! χα χα χα! αλλα με εβαλες σε σκεψεις... :Confused0053:

----------


## cypand

πάντως βασίλη έκαναν καλή δουλειά στο πουλι  :Happy:  ειδικά εκεί που αλλάζει απο πράσινο σε κίτρινο.. δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι μπογιά του έβαλαν του καημένου.. ασε που δεν θα βρίσκει ταίρι  :Stick Out Tongue: ..

----------


## Bill

δεν εβγαλα ακρη με τα ισπανικα, μονο οτι  ζωγραφιζαν τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια στην αρχη για να τα ξεχωριζουν,κ μετα εγινε μοδα! Αν ειναι σωστο κι αυτο!! ταιρι σιγουρα θα βρισκουν,αφου γινεται χαμος εκει μεσα! αλλα τι γινεται οταν αλλαξει φτερα το περιστερι κ ο διοκτητης το βαψει αλλιως? χωριζουνε? χα χα χα!!! παντος εκτος απο τα εξοδα διατροφης,κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα,εχουν και εξοδα βαφης!!!!!!   :Jumping0045:

----------


## panos70

Εμενα δε μου αρεσανε καθολου αυτο που τα κανουν ( βαψιμο )

----------


## cypand

> δεν εβγαλα ακρη με τα ισπανικα, μονο οτι  ζωγραφιζαν τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια στην αρχη για να τα ξεχωριζουν,κ μετα εγινε μοδα!


πάντως στην μετάφραση λέει ότι είναι απο το  Περιφερειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2010 στην Fortuna (Μούρθια).... έχουν και πρωτάθλημα και μάλλον θα είναι βάψιματος  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

